# Could this slingshot help those with gripping issues



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

This is more of a question than my opinion. I was checking Pocket Predators gallery, when I seen a prototype called Taurus II. It looks to me like a new and improved upgrade on the hammer grip. Could this be a design to help those with griping issues? Sorry I could not get a picture to transfer to this post


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/uploads/gallery/album_1965/gallery_6912_1965_33235.jpg


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/68705-taurus-2/


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

Oh, Tag, you are such an optimist!

Keep looking on the bright side, buddy.

Somebody else will always find the shadows made by sunbeams.

That is a good looking shooter, by the way!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cool! The "Fred Flintstone Slingshot"-HAH!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Forgive me, but I don't see how this will help those who like to gripe. I corrected the title. There are two "t"s in gripping. I know, I'm anal.

No, there aren't two "t"s in gripping, but there are two "p"s. My poor vision strikes again.


----------



## AaronMB (May 1, 2013)

Henry the Hermit said:


> Forgive me, but I don't see how this will help those who like to gripe. I corrected the title. There are two "t"s in gripping. I know, I'm anal.


Gritting on the griping? ????


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

AaronMB said:


> Henry the Hermit said:
> 
> 
> > Forgive me, but I don't see how this will help those who like to gripe. I corrected the title. There are two "t"s in gripping. I know, I'm anal.
> ...


Good catch. Spelling Nazi misspells the word. LOL


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

lol that's funny I looked at it several times when I typed it, still wasn't sure


----------

